# Myostatin HMp



## ItsNOtatoomah (Feb 18, 2013)

Anybody try this stuff? Any Real results?  expensive just running it for one month. I can't really find much info in This stuff probably because its so new.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 18, 2013)

ItsNOtatoomah said:


> Anybody try this stuff? Any Real results?  expensive just running it for one month. I can't really find much info in This stuff probably because its so new.



There are quite a few logs out there about it you just hit up a Google search. Ergopep sells some real nice American made Myo Hmp and the price is better than most you'll find out there. Plus you'd get another 10% off using a rep code:headbang:


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Feb 18, 2013)

Alright so I'm an extreme Rookie when it comes to this stuff I keep hearing that you have to use all of it quick after you "recon" it what does that mean?! I think it means putting it into a solution is there a video out there to show you how to do this? Lol like I said noobie question but hey you ask questions to learn right. Thanks


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Feb 18, 2013)

Alright scratch that with more digging I understand what recon means lol. Now I'm wondering if the myostatin HMp from ergopep has to be reconstituted?


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 18, 2013)

You would reconstruct it the same as you would gh or hcg. Not sure there are a few video tuturials here, not sure if a reconstruction video is one of them though? I found this quick one on youtube about mixing hcg. I am not sure the amounts for hmp are though? dudcki27 or someone else should be able to help you there as I haven't used hmp before?


Easy How To Mix 5000iu HCG for Injections with 30ml Bacteriostatic Water - YouTube


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Feb 18, 2013)

Good stuff man thanks!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 18, 2013)

Correct itsno , all peptides come non reconned and person will recon and store in refrigerator. Use either bacteristatic water or acetic acid or sterile water depending on peptide or hcg or hgh to be used.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Feb 18, 2013)

Awesome so when you reconstitute how many IU per ML? I can't find anything in google lol thanks again.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 18, 2013)

ItsNOtatoomah said:


> Alright scratch that with more digging I understand what recon means lol. Now I'm wondering if the myostatin HMp from ergopep has to be reconstituted?



Yes it does they all do. It's a small powder disc at the bottom of a small vial similar to gh. All you need to do is put in 20 units(20 mark on a slin pin) of sterile or bacteriostatic water and then research it all at one time once a week


----------



## Johnny Ringo (Feb 18, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Yes it does they all do. It's a small powder disc at the bottom of a small vial similar to gh. All you need to do is put in 20 units(20 mark on a slin pin) of sterile or bacteriostatic water and then research it all at one time once a week



:yeahthat:


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 18, 2013)

ItsNOtatoomah said:


> Alright scratch that with more digging I understand what recon means lol. Now I'm wondering if the myostatin HMp from ergopep has to be reconstituted?


 double post.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 18, 2013)

Dudcki have you tried myostatin?
And in that case, was it worth the costs?
Please tell me a little something about your experience


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 18, 2013)

Aquascutum828 said:


> Dudcki have you tried myostatin?
> And in that case, was it worth the costs?
> Please tell me a little something about your experience



I haven't researched it yet...I'm saving. But there are quite a few logs out there with results.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice, I will search for them.
Tnx!


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Feb 18, 2013)

I think im going to try this out! Just got to save some money.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Mar 11, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> I haven't researched it yet...I'm saving. But there are quite a few logs out there with results.



How are you going to do the cycle?


----------

